# Blue Bird 37/38 RMS grips



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Elg...346562?hash=item56a5d46102:g:SLsAAOSw9KhaG13X


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks...lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

Pretty sweet. You never see them with the rings intact.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2017)

only 1 pic


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks...lol



Can't score everything haha!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> only 1 pic
> View attachment 716912



Nope


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> only 1 pic
> View attachment 716912




If you scrolled down the page there are more pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2017)

Open your wallet and bid to own Chris 
I'm ready.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Open your wallet and bid to own Chris
> I'm ready.
> View attachment 717007






catfish said:


> View attachment 717004



Where the Hell were you guys when I sold my grips???


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 29, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Open your wallet and bid to own Chris
> I'm ready.
> View attachment 717007



Those Hundo's look like they just come from the dryer!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2017)

Didn't know you had any for sale Mike.
I actually have a nice set with rings myself. I'm just giving Chris a hard time.

I'm interested in it's final value though.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Those Hundo's look like they just come from the dryer!




Hot off the press


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 29, 2017)

I dont even want these grips...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> I dont even want these grips...View attachment 717020



Must be nice. That's a lot of Schwinn money.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Must be nice. That's a lot of Schwinn money.



Im waiting and ready...someone sell me a bike...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 29, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Im waiting and ready...someone sell me a bike...




I have a couple I would sell to you...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I have a couple I would sell to you...



Sounds interesting but human trafficking isnt my thing...plus two more mouths to feed sounds expensive, it might take a chunk out of my bike budget.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 30, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Im waiting and ready...someone sell me a bike...



Hahha how much is there I may have one lol


----------

